# Roanoke, VA, #699927, F, Sasha - Gorgeous & In Danger



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Stunning girl - just saw her on PF. Right now she's at the Regional Center for Animal Control and Protection, but no one else has room for her apparantly and she's in danger now. Hope SOMEone can help this beauty. PF ad says:

This animal is currently at the Regional Center for Animal Control and Protection and is in danger of euthanasia. The Roanoke Valley SPCA does not have space for it at this time, but has deemed it as being adoptable. If you are interested in saving this dogs life by adopting, please contact Mary Marr at 540-339-9247 ext 202 with the animals ID number. Additionally, please note that all Animal Control dogs are viewable by appointment only. Before adoption, it will be spayed/neutered, vaccinated, dewormed, heartworm tested and microchipped.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

SGSR is working on pulling this girl for foster. She is safe right now. Thanks for posting!

www.southeastgsdrescue.org


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Good news!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Wonderful news! Thanks SGSR for helping pretty Sasha..
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

